# or / otherwise



## XHRem

Dobrý den,

I am slightly confused about the following words: _nebo, neboli, či, čili, anebo, aneb_. The all appear to carry the basic meaning of "or" but most synonyms in language tend to have small differences. I'm thinking "čili" and "neboli" have something to do with the conditional "-li", but apart from that I'm quite puzzled.
 Can anyone explain?

Děkuji.


----------



## bibax

*Neboli, čili, aneb* means "or" in the sense alias, aka (also known as):

_ chlorid sodný *neboli* (čili) kuchyňská sůl *neboli* kamenná sůl = natrium chloride *aka* common salt;_

*Aneb* is used mostly in the titles:

_Hobbit *aneb* Cesta tam a zase zpátky = The Hobbit *or* There and Back Again_


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

ano, v obecném slova smyslu můžeme říci, že se jedná o velkou skupinu synonym (spojek), avšak jak správně zmiňujete, jsou zde i značné (sémantické) rozdíly, nuance, ano.

Tedy, uvedu několik příkladových vět, které se pokusím i níže vysvětlit:

*a) <> nebo<>*
- existuje více možností, spojkou zdůrazňujeme "výběr, možnost preference..."
- *z výše uvedených spojek je zřejmě nejčastější, nejužívanější*.

1) Máš raději zmrzlinu, nebo čokoládu? (Výběr, preference)
2) (Tak) Půjdeme večer do kina, nebo na večeři? (Výběr, preference)
3) Co si dnes oblečeš? Kalhoty, nebo kraťasy?
4) Na personální oddělení nám můžete zavolat, nebo napsat...

Link:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=nebo&Hledej=Hledej *(nebo)*


*b) <>či>
*- vztah k <>nebo<>: má již *zastaralý, knižní výraz*, nicméně je tato spojka stále hojně užívaná. 
- má spíše vylučovací charakter, proto bývá také často spojována se záporkou/záporem "nikoliv" etc.

1) Půjdete dnes na koupaliště, *či* nikoliv? = Půjdete dnes na koupaliště, *nebo* ne? => SYNONYMA
2) Nevím, *či* tam mám dnes jít. = Nevím, *zda-li* tam mám dnes jít. = Mám tam dnes jít, *nebo* ne/tj. "nejít". *(či = zda-li; úvaha, zvažuji onu záležitost...)*

Link:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=či&Hledej=Hledej *(či)*


*c) <>anebo/aneb<>
*- synonymum: nebo, či
- ortografie: Možnosti zápisu: anebo/aneb. Neexistuje mezi nimi de facto žádný významový rozdíl, jenom stylistický!  
- velice často se tato spojka vyskytuje také v novinových titulcích typu: "Výhra nad Ruskem *aneb* Porazili jsme Goliáše" atd.

1) Buď to pro svoji přítelkyni uděláš, *anebo* ne. = Buď to pro svoji přítelkyni uděláš, *nebo* ne/ji ztratíš. = Buď to pro svoji přítelkyni uděláš, *či* nikoliv. = SYNONYMA
1) Vysvětlení/Výklad: ..., *anebo ne*. (ne - záporka) = ... *nebo ne*/*nebo ji ztratíš*. (ztráta, ztratit něco/koho - záporný kontext). = ..., *či nikoliv*. (nikoliv - záporka)

Link:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=anebo&Hledej=Hledej *(anebo/aneb)*


*d) <>nebo-li*/*neboli - čili/či-li**<>
*- ortografie: možné jsou oba dva typy zápisů, všechny jsou správné! 
- Synonymum: "čili/či-li, jinými slovy řečeno", "jinak řečeno", to jest (tj.), "to znamená" (tzn.).

1) Potrat, *nebo-li* abort... (*Potrat, tzn. abort*; obě dvě slova, substantiva, jsou vůči sobě synonymní, ano!)
2) Obránce, *nebo-li* zadák/bek... (*Obránce, tzn. zadák, bek*; obě dvě slova, substantiva, jsou vůči sobě synonymní, ano!)
3) Informační technologie,* či-li* oblast "IT"... (*Informační technologie, tj. "IT (ajtý)"*,... )

Link:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=neboli&Hledej=Hledej *(neboli)
*http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=čili_1 *(čili)
*


*Jinak odpověď naleznete také na této webové stránce, která ji věnuje dokonce celou kapitolu (v ČJ)*:
Link:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=156

*dále třeba,*
Link:
http://www.korekturacestiny.cz/pavel-tahovsky-bloguje/carka-pred-spojkami-nebo-anebo-ci.htm


Post Scriptum: Rozsah významů jednotlivých spojek je skutečně dosti široký, není ani snad možné popsati úplně vše, proto pevně věřím, že mě ostatní přátelé nenechají na holičkách, tj. že se také přidají, mě náležitě doplní. Není - na začátek - třeba ovládati nazpaměť všechny (aktivně, ano), bohatě Vám postačí, budete-li ovládat základy, zbytek si již vždycky odvodíte... 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

I don't think that *anebo* and *aneb* are synonyms. They are not mutually interchangeable.

_"Nevíš, že mám moc tě ukřižovat, *anebo* tě propustit?" _

_Dědictví *aneb* Kurvahošigutntág_

It seems that Bohemos is paid by the number of words, or (anebo) rather by the number of characters typed. *<>*  *<>*


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

to: bibax
Ne, ani jedno, skutečně nejsem, ale moc by se mi to líbilo, vážně )!

Jinak k tématu:

*ad a)* "Nevíš, že mám moc tě ukřižovat, *anebo* tě propustit?" 
- je to opět preference, vlastní výběr, určitá volba... Tj. Udělám to buď tak, nebo onak... )
Synonyma:
- Musím se rozhodnout, zda-li tě ukřižuji, *nebo *tě propustím...
- *Buď* tě ukřižuji, *nebo* tě propustím... // *Buď* tě ukřižuji, *anebo* tě propustím...

*
ad b)* "Dědictví *aneb* Kurvahošigutntág"
-  spojka "aneb" se vyskytuje často v novinových nadpisech, či v oblasti kinematografie etc. Jedná se o příměr, rovné srovnání...
- Já sice přesně nevím, kdy, v jakém okamžiku tento "pozdrav" v onom filmu zazněl, ale jestli byl už finančně "za vodou", tak se o synonymum bezesporu jedná ))!
Příklad:
1) "Zvolili jsme Zemana *aneb* Z bláta do louže."  (Sorry)


*ad c) <>anebo*/*aneb<>
*- jsou to bezesporu synonyma
Link:
http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?slovo=aneb&Hledej=Hledej (aneb/anebo)
http://www.lexiko.ujc.cas.cz/heslare/index.php (zadat aneb/anebo a zvolit si slovník)


S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi XHRem, in my (non-native) opinion, the difference between _nebo, neboli, či, čili, anebo, aneb  _is  not so much in the meaning (they all mean "or", but are not always interchangeable), but in the usage, and often  one will be preferred to another because of style, register, euphony,  it's a "set phrase", or some other syntactical consideration.

Arguably,  "či" is more literary or formal, but at the same time you will often  hear it in spoken Czech too. The start of Hamlet's soliloquy "To be or  not to be" is equally frequently translated as ""být či nebýt?" or ""být  nebo nebýt?"  In fact in this particular context, the biggest headache  for many Czech speakers would be whether a comma is needed after "být"  or not, but that's another issue...

On the other hand, if you are  in an social situation with friends and someone asks you whether you  want beer or wine, they'll say "chceš pivo nebo víno?", "dáte si pivo  nebo víno?"  I can hardly imagine anyone in this type of social context  asking "chceš pivo či víno?", "dáte si pivo či víno?" 

In this "pivo či víno" type of phrase, či could also be misunderstood as meaning "pivo is just another word for vino, but in fact they are one and the same thing" - jinak řečeno, as Bohemos and bibax said earlier.  Though obviously here everyone knows that beer is not the same thing as wine, so there's no risk of misunderstanding. But in some contexts that is the meaning of či(li).       

In terms of euphony considerations, let's say you want to say: _
Should I write "na nebo" or "na nebi"?_ 
_Mám psát 'na nebo', či 'na nebi'?_ is much more likely than _Mám psát 'na nebo' (a)nebo 'na nebi'?  
I want to write "whose" in Czech. Should I write 'čí' or 'či'? 
..... Mám psát 'čí' nebo 'či' _is infinitely more likely than_ mám psát 'čí' či 'či' _(unless you are looking for comic effect). 


> I'm  thinking "čili" and "neboli" have something to do with the conditional  "-li"


 I'm not sure what you mean here. _Neboli_ can often be a slightly more formal version of _nebo,_ I would say. On the other hand,_ čili_ [when it doesn't mean a chilli pepper] is sometimes a more conversational version of nebo, but is also used in literary style, e.g. Čapek's_ Dášeňka čili život štěněte. 

_These  are, of course, subjective judgements about words taken out of context. As always  the social and linguistic context and register will influence the  preference of one version over another. To je moje troška do mlýna - that's my tuppence worth. Don't know if it's of any help!


----------



## XHRem

Dobrý den,

Mnoho děkuji za důkladné odpovědi! I think I finally understand.



> I'm thinking "čili" and "neboli" have something to do with the conditional "-li"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean here.
Click to expand...



I was simply making the assumption that the meaning of "neboli" could be interpreted as "or + if" (it makes a bit more sense in Spanish). Looking at my post though, I regret using the word "conditional". I _believe _I had just read a question about the conditional in Spa/Eng Grammar, and the word somehow stuck in my head. I apologise for the confusion.

Mějte se hezky.


----------

